# Give crap



## Soos

Forgive me in advance if my topic offensive, but language is language with and without derogatory registers, and I dare say others would like to know this as well.

With respect to the above topic, here is the context in which it fits:

Please don't give me any crap today, I am not in the mood.

Alf mercis!

Soosa


----------



## londonmasri

I am wondering if in arabic it would work better by saying 'make sure you stay in line today' .. The only thing I can think of is in EA _'matesta3baTsh_ _innaharda'.  _


----------



## nn.om

In the dialect of my small society we say: لا تخربطلي اليوم، مزاجي ما يسمح. This could be the translation of it but I think in Arabic it's much more polite than the English one =p


----------



## Josh_

_ma-tista3baT-sh_ may work, or you could also perhaps just use _ma-tdayi2-niish_ (ما تضايقنيش), but perhaps the best expression to use in your example might be "_mish na2Sak_" (مش ناقصك).   There was a thread discussing مش ناقص, but I can't seem to find it now.

I came across the following expression in a dictionary with the meaning of "give (someone) hell," but have never heard it  in context, so don't know how it is used:

سفّف فلان التراب 
_saffif (fulaan) it-turaab_
Literally: He made (someone) eat/swallow (large amounts of) dirt.


----------



## Ghabi

I guess you mean this thread, Josh.


----------



## londonmasri

Ah you reminded me Josh of _'mat_-_Talla3sh_ _3eeny'_? Can this be said?


----------



## Soos

El 2issa mish naa2sak works well, I think.
Merci ya jame3a.
Soos


----------



## londonmasri

I am not sure about this, but in Egyptian, if you were to use 'el 2issa' would it not have to be '_el_ _2iSSa_ _mesh_ _na2Saak'_ as it (el 2iSSa) is feminine. (if someone could confirm...).

(*Unless you are using different transcription methods in which case I totally apologise )


----------



## Soos

I think it is a question of transcription differences, but thanks for checking, I appreciate that!


----------



## londonmasri

My apologies.


----------



## Soos

Walaw ma titasif!


----------



## Josh_

Ghabi said:


> I guess you mean this thread, Josh.


Ah, yes, that one.  Thank you.  I did searched with various terms, but could not seem to find it.


----------



## be.010

Soos said:


> El 2issa mish naa2sak works well, I think.
> Merci ya jame3a.
> Soos


Really it should be naa2eStak whether you mean "el 2iSSa mish naa2estak," or ana (meaning you!) mu / mish / manni naa2eStak, since the speaker is female...

By the way, there are for sure better equivalents of "give crap" in Arabic, but they sound kind of "slang" and "taboo" to say in public in Arabic, and I don't recommend mentioning them on this forum!


----------



## clevermizo

be.010 said:


> By the way, there are for sure better equivalents of "give crap" in Arabic, but pragmatically they are kind of "slang" and "taboo" to say in public in Arabic, and I don't recommend mentioning them on this forum!



I just wanted to say that I think, personally, if there is some taboo equivalent it _should_ be able to be discussed academically in a mature way. The  symbol has been used on the forum before to mark phrases that might be taboo or offensive.

Also to be fair for this particular phrase "to give someone crap" is definitely informal, maybe bordering on slang, however I don't think that any of the words or the phrase would be considered in English to be "taboo" or "offensive." We can use more colorful language in English to accomplish that. So actually for this case, the non-offensive Arabic equivalents are better.


----------



## elroy

Yes, "to give someone crap" is pretty mild.

As for an Arabic equivalent, it depends a lot on the context - and the "context" Soos presented isn't very informative.  Anyway, here are some Palestinian Arabic expressions that may work depending on the context:

تشتغلش فيّ - tishtghilesh fiyyi
تجننّيش - tjanninniish
بلاش بياخة/تقلة دم/مياصة/سقاعة/زناخة - balaash bayaakha/tu2let damm/mayaaSa/sa2aa3a/zanaakha

مش ناقصك isn't really a translation of "don't give me crap."


----------



## yasmeena

elroy said:


> Yes, "to give someone crap" is pretty mild.
> 
> As for an Arabic equivalent, it depends a lot on the context


I agree. 

One possible equivalent : 
دخيلك بلا فلسفة dakhiilak/ik bala falsafe


----------



## Soos

Thanks yasmeena, that sounds good to my ears!


----------

